# What breed is my boy?



## Rat River (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi!! We got our pup almost a year ago, yet we still don't know what he's mixed with. We've gotten low content wolfdog a few times. Thoughts?


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

What do you mean by low content wolfdog?


----------



## Rat River (Jan 30, 2018)

Mirandashell said:


> What do you mean by low content wolfdog?


A dog mixed with a wolf, "wolfdog". A low content wolfdog has more dog in it than wolf.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I would say likely Husky/German Shepherd.

Highly unlikely indeed he has any Wolf in him.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

It's fairly obvious what 'wolfdog' means.  It's the 'low content' that was vague. 

So you've had his DNA tested? Or is it just the comments people make?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Mirandashell said:


> So you've had his DNA tested?


I really don't think so.

Why would the OP be asking us if he had DNA results?


----------



## Rat River (Jan 30, 2018)

Mirandashell said:


> It's fairly obvious what 'wolfdog' means.  It's the 'low content' that was vague.
> 
> So you've had his DNA tested? Or is it just the comments people make?


We're getting him a DNA test from Wisdom Panel, which should arrive in a week or two  for now it's just the comments, aha.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Rat River said:


> We're getting him a DNA test from Wisdom Panel, which should arrive in a week or two  for now it's just the comments, aha.


Be interesting to see what it comes back with as he does look quite wolfy in his colouring.


----------



## Tropical (Jan 25, 2018)

Rat River said:


> Hi!! We got our pup almost a year ago, yet we still don't know what he's mixed with. We've gotten low content wolfdog a few times. Thoughts?
> View attachment 343729
> View attachment 343730


I want to say German shepherd with a white mum or dad ( probably wrong). Can you post DNA results as I've seen a couple with some very surprising blood lines


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Rat River said:


> Hi!! We got our pup almost a year ago, yet we still don't know what he's mixed with. We've gotten low content wolfdog a few times. Thoughts?
> View attachment 343729
> View attachment 343730


I would say most likely his a German shepherd/Siberian Husky Mix. Its not an uncommon mix, and also although hard to tell in the photo his eyes look Blue/ish? If they are then that would also mean that he would inherit it from the Siberian Husky in him in all likely hood too.


----------



## S Howitt (Mar 19, 2018)

I would say GSD x Swiss Shepard could possibly have a little Czech Saarloos (wolfdog) in it


----------



## Jess Coleman (Mar 21, 2018)

Yeah I wouldn't say husky x German shepherd, or something along those lines!


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

Would love to see the results as well. I've done several wisdom panel and embark test.


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

Hope you find out what he is be nice to know ...but his a lovley looking dog


----------

